# Camping and Caravanning Club website maps



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered before but . . .

Where has the nice interactive map gone on Camping & Caravanning website? You know the one – you put in a rough destination, what sort of sites you want and a lovely map comes up showing all. You could then move your centre point over a bit etc etc.

Now all I can find is a laborious table to fill in (why do they need to know my camper length and width just to look at where sites are???) and the results are another boring listing – no attempt at showing where things are. 

Perhaps I’m just missing the right page to look for it.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I had the same problem, a real backward step considering it is a new website

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Lots of complaints about their new look! I believe they have got the message and are looking into it.
peedee


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

A member on the MMM forum posted the following reply received from the CCC today:

"Last year, our entire booking engine was changed, including the system used by the UK Club Reservations Team, Carefree and the Sites themselves. The website used by members for booking the sites had to be changed in line with the website. Unfortunately, some of the changes have encountered technical difficulties, though I can assure you that the majority of these have now been resolved and the ones outstanding are being investigated to ensure that a fix is in place shortly.

The new search options - although slightly longer to fill out - enable you to tailor your search results by entering the length and width of your unit, e.g. caravan, tent, motorhome, as this ensures that you are located on a pitch that will be able to accommodate your unit. It also enables Holiday Site Managers to organise the pitching and arrivals far better. However, member feedback has indicated that this is too early in the search process to ask for this information and is not applicable for members who just want to locate sites that appeal to them. By the end of February, this will be removed from this section of the site and added further down the line, after a member choses the site they wish to book.

As a member, you can also use the "Members Only Quick Book" which can be located on the home page of the website - www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk. This new facility will enable members to view alternative dates or pitches if the dates that they have requested are not available.

We are continuing to develop the website, and for updates and further information on our progress, please click here. This page will be updated regularly and also includes FAQ's to help members through the booking process.

Thank you for your patience and I hope you will accept my apologies for any inconvenience caused.

If I can be of any further assistance, please let me know.

Kind regards, Rebecca"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So that appears to be the current situation at the CCC.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The only way the club is going to change is by your involvement.

Complain - tell them what is wrong and what you want as a member to put it right.

Do not leave it to others.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

I've complained to them at length about the new system, with detail and reasoning to support my arguements. I've had several 'standard' answers about bringing the system into line with their foreign booking system. If it is not fit for purpose, what's the benefit?

To remove the grid that shows availability over a given month is a definite backward step, I often look for a gap to grab a couple of days. The advice is to ring the call centre and they will search the dates.

It is now approaching 4 months since you could check a booking on line.

I've resigned myself to waiting for the agm!


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

AndrewandShirley said:


> The only way the club is going to change is by your involvement.
> Do not leave it to others.


Thanks for the telling off. :roll: :roll: :roll:

All was asking was if anyone else had 'lost' the sites map or if it was just me being thick.

My thanks to those who took to trouble to give informative and civil answers.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

we complained about the new look , and all we said was look at the caravan club booking system  watt no reply, send again still no reply me think they not like me :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I complained to them a couple of weeks ago about the map issue, and they just said they are very sorry and looking into it. it's a load of tripe at the moment.

Steve


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I find the new site is Abysmal, and have mentioned the "un user-friendliness" both on the phone, and in person at the past two club site we have visited, as well as mentioning it to one of their reps at the Manchester Show. I got the impression that they know all too well how poor it is, and that it is in the process of being improved.

Personally, I would have just rolled back to the older site as it knock spots of the current effort.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

FAO Westbay

You appear to have missed our piont.

What we were saying was WE all need to complain to the club. 

Its your club and the more of us do so, then we stand a chance of gettings things changed.

No offence was intended in any way shape or form and we are sorry you took our comment as so.

A&S


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I second that, now the map has done a runner its a nightmare, I for one have abandoned it until it changes

IF IT AINT BROKE ...DONT FIX IT !!!

Dave


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

Once you eventually get to the camp sites list, along the top of that frame to the right of List View, there is another tab which says Map View. This takes you to a much more useful page displaying locations and type of site. 

However, I found this morning that if you click on an icon for Further Details and afterwards hit the Back button, you get taken to the list view again, more interminable waiting.

I'd rather stick hot coals in my eyes.

And yes, I am in the process of writing a letter. 

Grumphilda 
:evil:


----------

